# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  ارسال رایگان ایسام

## moponshop

درست است که هزینه های ارسال کالا امروزه یکی از مهمترین هزینه های هر خرید را تشکیل می دهد، اما شما می توانید با استفاده از کد تخفیف هایی مانند کد تخفیف ارسال رایگان ایسام، هزینه های این مورد را برای خریدهای خود به شکل رایگان داشته باشید. برای این کار کافیست از سایت یا اپلیکیشن موپن استفاده کنید.

----------

